# claims getting denied for new patient qualification were not met.



## prabhupradnya22 (Mar 5, 2019)

Patient was earlier seen by general surgeon Dr.A and then after some days seen by Orthopedic Surgeon Dr. B and Dr.B billed claim with E/M code 99203 and other CPTs. This claim got denied for-  new patient qualification were not met by medicare. How to handle this denial, there are increasing no so can not appeal on each claim. Point to be noted- Dr. A and Dr. B are linked to same group NPI.


----------

